# Bundesliga 2013/2014



## Darren Marshall (14 Agosto 2013)

*Bundesliga 2013/2014*










​


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2013)

Bayern


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me il Borussia Dortmund quest'anno calerà un pò.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2013)

credo che sarà un bellissimo campionato, come sempre


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2013)

Un campionato con 2 squadre, uau.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Quale sarà la sorpresa del campionato?


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2013)

3 su 3 del borussia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un campionato con 2 squadre, uau.


Da noi un campionato con una squadra


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da noi un campionato con una squadra



Il Milan, tra l'altro


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un campionato con 2 squadre, uau.


Un pò come la Liga...


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma anche in Italia fino a qualche anno fa c'erano solo due squadre: Milan e Juventus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il Milan, tra l'altro


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Un pò come la Liga...



come la Ligue 1... ma anche in olanda...

in inghilterra per il titolo sono solo 3 (le 2 di manchester e il chelsea)... non 7 eh.
in italia per il titolo in questo momento ci sono solo 2 squadre... non 5-6.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

mamma mia con don peppone sbagliano pure i rigori... Alaba


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

Hanno acceso gli idranti e hanno bagnato Breitner


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2013)

abbiamo battuto lo Schalke  (in verità abbiamo faticato parecchio anche se loro sono in crisi nera)

ma cosa combina lo Stoccarda?


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2013)

Nel 2013 si dovrebbe essere abituati a certe cose  , ma devo dire che vedere un giocatore (senza voler fare alcuna considerazione sull’utilità o meno della sua cessione), che solo tre giorni prima ha fatto una doppietta da giocatore del Milan, vestire un'altra maglia, mi ha stranito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2013)

Doppietta di Mkhitaryan contro l'Eintracht


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Abbiamo schiantato il Mainz 






Grazie Roten!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2013)

Primo gol di Kevin Prince Boateng con la maglia dello S04 a Magonza


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2013)

ora tempo qualche ore e leggero e ma bisognava tenerlo ecc


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2013)

Grande Prince


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2013)




----------



## de sica (14 Settembre 2013)

Comunque il Borussia Dortmund è qualcosa di mostruoso. Giocano divinamente e a memoria. La finale dello scorso anno per me non è un caso, e probabilmente non sarà l'ultima. E poi pressano su ogni pallone, quello che vorrei vedere prima o poi anche al Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


>



l'ho postato in Calcio Tube, quà molti non lo vedono


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

Quinta vittoria consecutiva per il Borussia Dortmund, inarrestabili.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

In finale nuovamente Bayern-Borussia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In finale nuovamente Bayern-Borussia.



Ma dici in champions?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Settembre 2013)

il borussia è più forte dello scorso anno imho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2013)

ma che è sta settimana...c'è pure Shalke-Bayern
vai Boateng stendili
domani oltre ai due Derby e il Match di Francia c'è pure PSV-Ajax


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2013)

il borussia si ferma (1-1 a norimberga) e il bayern (attualmente avanti 0-2 a Gelsenkirchen) si appresta all'aggancio in vetta... 

bene anche Bayer Leverkusen (4-1 a Magonza) e Hannover (2-1 all'Augsburg )


----------



## BB7 (21 Settembre 2013)

Shalke che prende 2 gol di testa entrambi salvabili dai rispettivi difensori sulla linea


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2013)

Guardiola sta palesemente distruggendo il Bayern


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardiola sta palesemente distruggendo il Bayern



diciamo che lo sta snaturando, vuole portare un calcio diverso in una squadra fortissima ma per lo più fisica che tecnica


----------



## rossovero (28 Settembre 2013)

Kevin Prince ha siglato ancora


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2013)

sto Borussia del cavolo perde contro i napoletani e ora vincono al primo tempo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2013)

Boateng solo con noi faceva schifo pazzesco  escono da Milanello e si mettono a giocare


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ancora in gol Boateng


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il Borussia


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2013)

La sfida tra i due borussia viene vinta dal gladbach 2-0

Alle 18.30 big match Bayer Leverkusen - Bayern Monaco, chi vince va in testa


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2013)

pareggio 2-2 tra leverkusen e bayern munchen... il bayern va al comando con 20 punti, seguono a 1 lunghezza BVB e Bayer 04


----------



## Schism75 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pareggio 2-2 tra leverkusen e bayern munchen... il bayern va al comando con 20 punti, seguono a 1 lunghezza BVB e Bayer 04



1-1 non 2-2. Partita dominata dal bayern che peró sbaglia troppi goal per superficialitá. Ho visto un grande giocatore nel Leverkusen. Donati, terzino destro under 21. Ottima corsa. Buonissimo piede per cross e passaggi. Tosto anche a livello difensivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2013)

ahah chissà perché ho scritto 2-2 ho confuso con il mainz... Donati è un buon giocatore lo si sapeva solo l'inter poteva darlo via...


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fine primo tempo a Monaco, Bayern 0 - Mainz 1 su sonno di Alaba subentrato all'infortunato Dante.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bayern - Mainz 0-1 al 45'


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ribaltato tutto in 2 minuti, Bayern 2 Mainz 1


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Vincono Bayern e Borussia, Boateng ha sbagliato il rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Arbitraggio vergognoso in Hannover - Hoffenheim 1-4 

hanno risarcito i nostri avversari del gol fantasma della settimana scorsa


----------



## Sesfips (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma avete visto cos'ha combinato Baumann del Friburgo?
Tre papere paurose. Una più incredibile delle altre. ahahah incommentabili.


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto cos'ha combinato Baumann del Friburgo?
> Tre papere paurose. Una più incredibile delle altre. ahahah incommentabili.



Appena viste su Sky 
Divertentissimo pure il commento attonito di Marianella


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Ottobre 2013)

quanti punti abbiamo perso in queste giornate,con un pò di fortuna e intelligenza ci si poteva giocare la champions...mi riferisco allo stoccarda


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto cos'ha combinato Baumann del Friburgo?
> Tre papere paurose. Una più incredibile delle altre. ahahah incommentabili.


Appena visto, clamoroso, cioè roba da sospendergli lo stipendio per 6 mesi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2013)

Baumann 
Scherzi a parte,per me ci sono gli estremi per un'indagine ufficiale.


----------



## Hammer (29 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto cos'ha combinato Baumann del Friburgo?
> Tre papere paurose. Una più incredibile delle altre. ahahah incommentabili.



No vabbè qui bisognerebbe controllare se nel suo conto in banca si sono registrati improvvisi aumenti di denaro. Roba da inchiesta, altro che calcioscommesse italiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2013)

Il Bayern allunga sul Borussia che ha perso, intanto Boateng doppietta , ormai nel calcio sono fondamentali le motivazioni.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Novembre 2013)

doppietta di TESTA del boa.  

rotfl, potevamo mettere lui centravanti invece del cesso matri. 

p.s ma perché in germania si lamentavano dicendo che era sempre rotto ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;329125 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern allunga sul Borussia che ha perso, intanto Boateng doppietta , ormai nel calcio sono fondamentali le motivazioni.



il Boa quando è motivato spacca tutto...un giocatore fantastico lo ricorderò sempre per quelle 2 grandissime stagioni e contro Barca e Inter l'anno scorso


----------



## rossovero (11 Novembre 2013)

A conferma di quanto sia dannosa l'EL, Freiburg e Frankfurt veleggiano nelle zone basse della classifica: la prima è terzultima a 8 punti, 1 sola vittoria in 12 giornate e in EL non va di certo meglio (c'è da dire che hanno venduto il centrocampo e l'attacco titolare senza azzeccare i ricambi), la seconda è quartultima con 10 punti (ma in EL va decisamente meglio, 3 vittorie rotonde e l'ultima sconfitta 4-2 in Israele).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2013)

ricordatevi questo nome: Timo Werner


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2013)

Altra sconfitta del Borussia in casa contro l'Herta...che squadraccia quest'anno... si sapeva hanno fatto la stagione della vita l'anno scorso


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Altra sconfitta del Borussia in casa contro l'Herta...che squadraccia quest'anno... si sapeva hanno fatto la stagione della vita l'anno scorso


Negli ultimi 3 anni hanno vinto 2 campionati, un secondo posto ed una finale di Champions persa al 90' contro la squadra più forte del Mondo. Ma mezze misure non ne avete? Ti pare una squadra che ha fatto la stagione della vita? LOL


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 3 anni hanno vinto 2 campionati, un secondo posto ed una finale di Champions persa al 90' contro la squadra più forte del Mondo. Ma mezze misure non ne avete? Ti pare una squadra che ha fatto la stagione della vita? LOL



.


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

E aggiungo che hanno vinto un girone di Champions con Arsenal, Napoli e Marsiglia, proprio una squadraccia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

Bayern ha con una partita in meno 7 punti di vantaggio sul Bayer e 12 sul Borussia
Bundesliga chiusa


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bayern ha con una partita in meno 7 punti di vantaggio sul Bayer e 12 sul Borussia
> Bundesliga chiusa



Direi di sì. Ieri altra vittoria di autorità.

Per adesso vantaggio Dortmund e Leverkusen, a segno i fratelli Bender.


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2014)

Il Borussia e il Bayer


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Borussia e il Bayer



Era comunque scontato, ma non un simile abisso...
Hanno dato il loro miglior'giocatore ai nemici... 
Hanno avuto una marea di infortuni in difesa nei primi mesi...giocavano con papastacippa, nostro scarto (pagato dal Borussia 15 mil )
Al centro Sandokan/Gundam macchina da guerra è stato fuori per infortunio..

Poi abbymeayng pagato 17 mil, altro nostro scarto..

Hanno speso 32 mil per due pippe, l'unica eccezione è miikiatariam..

Ma la pardita di Goetze e la marea di infortuni, ha permesso il Bayern di fare tabularaza in un campionato che tutto sommato è un pò meno mediocre del nostro, contando poi che c'è la squadra più forte al mondo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era comunque scontato, ma non un simile abisso...
> Hanno dato il loro miglior'giocatore ai nemici...
> Hanno avuto una marea di infortuni in difesa nei primi mesi...giocavano con papastacippa, nostro scarto (pagato dal Borussia 15 mil )
> Al centro Sandokan/Gundam macchina da guerra è stato fuori per infortunio..
> ...



dai tifo'o papasta pippa te la faccio anche passare(ache s ein bundes veniva da 2 ottime annate con il werder e il suo acquisto lo ritengo comprensibile,tra l'altro a 11 non a 15) ma cristo aubameyang no...mezze misure mai eh?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dai tifo'o papasta pippa te la faccio anche passare(ache s ein bundes veniva da 2 ottime annate con il werder e il suo acquisto lo ritengo comprensibile,tra l'altro a 11 non a 15) ma cristo aubameyang no...mezze misure mai eh?



Guarda che qui dento il 99% quando abucoso era da noi, i commenti erano tipo "cesso" "Pippa"...

Ora è andato al Borussia, è divantato un ottimo giocatore? 

L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde...


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2014)

Aubameyan è il classico giocator che in un contesto rodato può dare il suo contributo, è tipo Mandzukic, diversi per caratteristiche, ma di certo non due campioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guarda che qui dento il 99% quando abucoso era da noi, i commenti erano tipo "cesso" "Pippa"...
> 
> Ora è andato al Borussia, è divantato un ottimo giocatore?
> 
> L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde...



magari da noi non ha espresso il suo valore no? (da noi giocava soprattutto terzino destro)

gli furono inoltre date pochissime occasioni per rimediare ai suoi errori. Non ho detto che è un fenomeno,semplicmente che al Werder Brema è cresciuto molto e che il Borussia ha comprato uno dei migliori difensori centrali della bundesliga per rendimento.

L'attuale papasta nel milan di oggi è titolarissimo,secondo me.

Bhè non so se uno dei nostri attuali difensori attualmente sarebbe titolare nel borussia  

semplicemente io uso le mezze misure e non sono drastico,i giocatori possono anche migliorare nel corso degli anni 

ma ovvio...aubameyang da noi er aun cesso però si è fatto 4-5 anni in francia ed è migliorato tantissimo,15 milioni(o 17) per uno del genere io li spenderei volentieri,perchè è un giocatore che è cresciuto tantissimo,nel tanto voluto 4-2-3-1 sarebbe titolarissimo a destra. E poi forse forse,al Milan non ci hanno creduto? perchè mi sembra strano che uno che arriva a 20 e passa gol in campionato,seppur quello francese,sia così scarso.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Lotta per il titolo chiusa. 

Con la vittoria di ieri nel derby abbiamo ancora qualche speranza di salvezza.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Gennaio 2014)

In Amburgo - Schalke c' il boa che gioca mediano.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In Amburgo - Schalke c' il boa che gioca mediano.



al tottenham giocava in quella posizione,e anche al portsmouth


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2014)

che razza di Campionato...Bayern imbattuto con 13 punti sul Bayer


----------



## Tobi (22 Febbraio 2014)

Borussia che perde con l'amburgo ultimo in classifica.
Il dortmund che gioca senza Gundogan Hummels e Subotic.
Papastatopulos ha sbagliato di tutto, il loro Bonera


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2014)

Che scoppola il Bvb


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ma avete visto il terzo gol dell'Amburgo (segnato da un ragazzino del '94)?


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto il terzo gol dell'Amburgo (segnato da un ragazzino del '94)?



Ma si chiama Calhanoglu o Allahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2014)

Il Bayern domani potrebbe ritrovarsi a +19


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ha perso anche il Leverkusen a Wolfsburg. Il Bvb ne ha prese 3 dall'Hamburg penultimo. Il Bayern può giocare il resto della Bundes con i Primavera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2014)

Altra imbarcata oggi per lo Schalke, sta già sotto 2-0 contro il Bayern dopo 15 minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Altra imbarcata oggi per lo Schalke, sta già sotto 2-0 contro il Bayern dopo 15 minuti.



ora sono 4 xD
lo Shalke ha preso 8 gol negli ultimi 90 minuti

Bayern 20 punti di vantaggio sul Borussia e strano che nessuno dice "Che Campionato ridicolo sta Bundes"

Guardiola ragazzi sta facendo benissimo al Bayern


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Marzo 2014)

Ci stanno prendendo gusto


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora sono 4 xD
> lo Shalke ha preso 8 gol negli ultimi 90 minuti
> 
> Bayern 20 punti di vantaggio sul Borussia e strano che nessuno dice "Che Campionato ridicolo sta Bundes"
> ...



La Bundes non è ridicola proprio perchè il Bayern avrebbe 20 punti di vantaggio in ogni altro campionato del mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2014)

lol autogol Bayern

il portiere Shalke non è male anche se ha preso 10 gol in 2 partite


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2014)

*FINITA 5-1 Bayern!*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La Bundes non è ridicola proprio perchè il Bayern avrebbe 20 punti di vantaggio in ogni altro campionato del mondo.



non sto dicendo che è ridicola

20 punti di vantaggio dove?? Solo in Italia...in Spagna dimentichi il fatto che magari Real e Barcellona avrebbero perso lo scontro diretto con il Bayern ma vincerebbero tutte le altre partite
in Inghilterra ogni partita è tosta quindi non puoi dirlo


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non sto dicendo che è ridicola
> 
> 20 punti di vantaggio dove?? Solo in Italia...in Spagna dimentichi il fatto che magari Real e Barcellona avrebbero perso lo scontro diretto con il Bayern ma vincerebbero tutte le altre partite
> in Inghilterra ogni partita è tosta quindi non puoi dirlo



Sì ok era un pò un'esagerazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ok era un pò un'esagerazione.



eheheh


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eheheh



Però era per dire che sono nettamente i più forti. Anche del Real secondo me. Ma non avremmo la controprova in nessun caso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però era per dire che sono nettamente i più forti. Anche del Real secondo me. Ma non avremmo la controprova in nessun caso.



si sono i più forti, ma il Real per me è l'unico (insieme forse al PSG) che può batterli in Champions


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora sono 4 xD
> lo Shalke ha preso 8 gol negli ultimi 90 minuti
> 
> Bayern 20 punti di vantaggio sul Borussia e strano che nessuno dice "Che Campionato ridicolo sta Bundes"
> ...


Quante pere che hanno preso  , la Bundesliga credo sia il campionato a senso unico, almeno in liga è lotta a due qui c'è solo il bayern.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2014)

Boh ero andato in bagno che il Bayern era 1 a 1 torno e vincevano 1 a 4... Campionato eccitante come il ***** della Tommasi


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2014)

Il Bayern e' qualcosa di indescrivibile!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Marzo 2014)

Al Bayern va impedito di giocare, sono illegali. Quest'anno fanno un altro triplete.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2014)

sto cazz0 de Guardiola sta facendo benissimo...non la sta rovinando per niente
la Bundesliga è peggio della Liga degli ultimi anni 

solo Premier (come sempre) e Liga sono combattuti quest'anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2014)

Cioè, il Bayern è campione di Germania con 10 giornate di anticipo. Fossi in Guardiola farei giocare soltanto i panchinari da qui in poi per andare a vincere la seconda Champions di fila.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cioè, il Bayern è campione di Germania con 10(ufficialmente 9)giornate di anticipo. Fossi in Guardiola farei giocare soltanto i panchinari da qui in poi per andare a vincere la seconda Champions di fila.



e secondo te i titolari accettano di grattarsi le palle da quì fino alla fine della stagione in campionato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e secondo te i titolari accettano di grattarsi le palle da quì fino alla fine della stagione in campionato?


Ovviamente era un'esagerazione, però quando ci saranno gli appuntamenti di Cl potranno fare turn over completo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente era un'esagerazione, però quando ci saranno gli appuntamenti di Cl potranno fare turn over completo.



io commento quello che leggo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io commento quello che leggo


Era inverosimile che da qui a maggio la prima squadre giocasse altre 5 partite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2014)

Dortmund sta perdendo 2-0 in casa, se stasera Bayern vince va a +23...chiuderanno con 30-35 punti di vantaggio pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dortmund sta perdendo 2-0 in casa, se stasera Bayern vince va a +23...chiuderanno con 30-35 punti di vantaggio pazzesco



Questo campionato è peggio della Liga di gran lunga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Questo campionato è peggio della Liga di gran lunga.



per me è peggio della Liga di qualche anno fa, ma non di gran lunga...l'unica differenza è che in Spagna erano 2 le squadre che davano 30 punti alla terza...quì solo Bayern


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2014)

Bayern in vantaggio 2-0 dopo un quarto d'ora.Stasera vinceranno la Bundesliga.Il 25 marzo...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bayern in vantaggio 2-0 dopo un quarto d'ora.Stasera vinceranno la Bundesliga.Il 25 marzo...


Il Bayern è fortissima, la squadra più forte del mondo, però dai il livello della Bundes è troppo troppo troppo basso...

Se prendiamo il Milan 2004 e lo mettiamo nella bundes ti oggi,penso che anche noi saremmo stati capaci di vincere il campionato oggi..

Nel 2004 abbiamo perso solo una partite e c'erano squadra come Lazio, Inter, Roma e Rube ecc che valevano molto meglio delle tedesche di oggi

Imho


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è fortissima, la squadra più forte del mondo, però dai il livello della Bundes è troppo troppo troppo basso...
> 
> Se prendiamo il Milan 2004 e lo mettiamo nella bundes ti oggi,penso che anche noi saremmo stati capaci di vincere il campionato oggi..
> 
> ...



È anche vero però che il Bayern,messo nell'odierna Serie A,otterrebbe risultati molto simili,secondo me.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È anche vero però che il Bayern,messo nell'odierna Serie A,otterrebbe risultati molto simili,secondo me.



Questo lo penso anche io..ma bisogna guardare anche la filosofia..

Le nostre medie basse non giocherebbero mai e poi mai a viso aperto.. anzi nessuna giocherebbe a viso aparte ed il Bayern giocherebbe ogni settimana in campi di patate contro squadre catanecciare.. 

Differenza che farebbero meno gol..

Ps.

Però se metti il Milan 2004 nell'attuale bundes starebbe a lottare con il Bayern sicuro


----------



## Hammer (25 Marzo 2014)

25 vittorie su 27 partite, ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo lo penso anche io..ma bisogna guardare anche la filosofia..
> 
> Le nostre medie basse non giocherebbero mai e poi mai a viso aperto.. anzi nessuna giocherebbe a viso aparte ed il Bayern giocherebbe ogni settimana in campi di patate contro squadre catanecciare..
> 
> ...



Beh,molto meglio la filosofia tedesca,almeno li si gioca a calcio.
Vero,il vecchio Milan se la giocherebbe eccome.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh,molto meglio la filosofia tedesca,almeno li si gioca a calcio.
> Vero,il vecchio Milan se la giocherebbe eccome.



Beh si.Ma io preferisco catenaccio e non prederle quando sai che l'avversario è troppo forte. Anche perchè "si gioca a calcio" non toccheresti palla comunque..

A sto punto faccio bariccata e ho più probabilità di vincere. Visto che storiacamente il Catenaccio alla fine da sempre soddisfazioni a volte


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh,molto meglio la filosofia tedesca,almeno li si gioca a calcio.
> Vero,il vecchio Milan se la giocherebbe eccome.



Ma siete pazzi???

Il Bayern vince ogni partita, che senso ha giocarci contro a viso aperto?? 

CATENACCIO AL MASSIMO. Non si gioca a calcio "per partecipare"


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma siete pazzi???
> 
> Il Bayern vince ogni partita, che senso ha giocarci contro a viso aperto??
> 
> CATENACCIO AL MASSIMO. Non si gioca a calcio "per partecipare"



Boh,se ti piace vedere le partite in cui si "parcheggia il bus" per 90 minuti,contento tu.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Boh,se ti piace vedere le partite in cui si "parcheggia il bus" per 90 minuti,contento tu.



A volte è meglio che vedere una partita d'allenamento col 4-0 dopo 20 minuti.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Boh,se ti piace vedere le partite in cui si "parcheggia il bus" per 90 minuti,contento tu.




mi stai dicendo.. che in caso di Bayern - Milan preferisci giocare con la certezza di prenderne 4, 
invece che provare a vincere? 


Scusa ma non son assolutamente d' accordo..


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è fortissima, la squadra più forte del mondo, però dai il livello della Bundes è troppo troppo troppo basso...
> 
> Se prendiamo il Milan 2004 e lo mettiamo nella bundes ti oggi,penso che anche noi saremmo stati capaci di vincere il campionato oggi..
> 
> ...



Però molti sostengono che la Bundesliga sia un campionato competitivo e migliore del nostro, per quanto riguarda le partite anche in Inghilterra si vede molto gioco e pochissime squadre pensano prima a difendersi che ad attaccare, infatti spesso vediamo tantissimi gol e risultati improbabili.
Ormai solo da noi si assistono a certi (non) spettacoli di noia assoluta per 90 minuti o di puro catenaccio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> mi stai dicendo.. che in caso di Bayern - Milan preferisci giocare con la certezza di prenderne 4,
> invece che provare a vincere?
> 
> 
> Scusa ma non son assolutamente d' accordo..



Ma che c'entra il Milan? Ho detto che per me è più bella la Bundes perché le partite si giocano a viso aperto e sono più belle da vedere,cosa me ne frega a me se l'Hertha di turno ne prende 7?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra il Milan? Ho detto che per me è più bella la Bundes perché le partite si giocano a viso aperto e sono più belle da vedere,cosa me ne frega a me se l'Hertha di turno ne prende 7?



ho capito, ma non puoi dire che preferisci partite cosi a chi si chiude. E' un discorso no-sense.

Ovvio che è piu bella una partita con molti gol, ma chi tifa quella squadra non potrà mai essere contento perchè gioca a viso aperto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ho capito, ma non puoi dire che preferisci partite cosi a chi si chiude. *E' un discorso no-sense*.
> 
> Ovvio che è piu bella una partita con molti gol, ma chi tifa quella squadra non potrà mai essere contento perchè gioca a viso aperto.



Per me è nonsense sostenere che è più bello vedere una partita catenacciata.
Si vede che vediamo il calcio in maniera diversa.E ti ripeto che non capisco il discorso del "tifo".Io non tifo per una squadra tedesca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

una squadra che ha già scritto la storia...l'anno scorso hanno vinto il Campionato con 91 punti e con 6 giornate di anticipo (record), pareggiando solo 4 partite e perdendone una

mentre quest'anno il Record è migliorato, hanno vinto la Bundesliga con 7 giornate di anticipo e per il momento hanno pareggiato solo 3 partite con 0 sconfitte (mancano 5 partite)

proprio oggi hanno pareggiato in casa 3-3 con l'Hoffenheim


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2014)

Il Bayern ha perso per la prima volta da ottobre...2012 
Erano a meno quattro dal nostro record di 58 partite da imbattuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha perso per la prima volta da ottobre...2012
> Erano a meno quattro dal nostro record di 58 partite da imbattuti.



era azzeccato allora il paragone con la juve, hanno perso entrambe a meno di una settimana di distanza


----------



## pennyhill (13 Aprile 2014)

Boris Vukcevic torna a far visita al centro sportivo dell'Hoffenheim, un anno e mezzo dopo il terribile incidente stradale che l’ha visto rischiare la vita nel settembre del 2012.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Boris Vukcevic torna a far visita al centro sportivo dell'Hoffenheim, un anno e mezzo dopo il terribile incidente stradale che l’ha visto rischiare la vita nel settembre del 2012.



ma si è ritirato o ha intenzione di riprendere?


----------



## pennyhill (14 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma si è ritirato o ha intenzione di riprendere?



Non sono un medico  , ma sinceramente non credo possa tornare in campo. Dopo quasi due mesi di coma (pur non uscendo notizie sulle sue reali condizioni), ha dovuto affrontare un duro percorso riabilitativo che ancora continua.
Ufficialmente non si è mai ritirato, e il suo contratto scadrà questa estate.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non sono un medico  , ma sinceramente non credo possa tornare in campo. Dopo quasi due mesi di coma (pur non uscendo notizie sulle sue reali condizioni), ha dovuto affrontare un duro percorso riabilitativo che ancora continua.
> Ufficialmente non si è mai ritirato, e il suo contratto scadrà questa estate.



un gran peccato...era un bel talento


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2014)

il Bayern Monaco raggiunge in finale di coppa di Germania il Borussia, battendo il Kaiserslautern 5-1.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2014)

*FINALE DI CAMPIONATO
*
Hannover salvo (olè) grazie allo 0-0 con lo Stoccarda

Mancano due giornate alla fine: dietro ai campionissimi del Bayern, il Dortmund è matematicamente secondo.

*Lotta Champions*: Schalke 04 ad un passo dalla terza piazza nonostante la recente sconfitta casalinga contro il Borussia M. 
Ci sono da decidere le posizioni dal quarto al settimo che valgono il preliminare di CL e i piazzamenti per EL (la quinta va ai gironi, la sesta ai playoff, la settima ai preliminari di luglio). Bayer Leverkusen e Wolfsburg sono divise da 1 punto, poco più indietro sperano ancora Gladbach e Mainz (scontro diretto tra loro alla 33esima). 

*Lotta Salvezza: *ancora invischiate quattro squadre nei bassifondi, ma allo Stoccarda basta 1 punto e mezzo per tirarsi definitivamente fuori dai guai... l'*Amburgo per evitare quella che sarebbe la prima retrocessione della sua storia *deve cercare di difendere il terz'ultimo posto che varrebbe lo spareggio con la 3a classificata della 2.Bundesliga. Ma sabato c'è Amburgo - Bayern Monaco, mentre Norimberga e Braunschweig (penultima e ultima staccate di uno e due punti dall'HSV) hanno anche loro incontri casalinghi con avversarie decisamente più abbordabili.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Maggio 2014)

per onor di cronaca, alla fine l'Amburgo è riuscito a salvarsi con un doppio X (0-0 in casa, 1-1 in trasferta) nella sfida spareggio contro il Furth
*
QUESTI I VERDETTI FINALI DELLA BUNDES
*
*Campione*: FC Bayern 
*Champions League*: FC Bayern, BVB Dortmund, Schalke 04
*Playoff Champions League: *Bayer 04 Leverkusen
*Europa League:* Wolfsburg (ai gironi), Borussia M'Gladbach (ai playoff), Mainz 05 (ai preliminari)
*Retrocesse*: Nurnberg, Eintracht Braunschweig
*
LE 18 SQUADRE DELLA BUNDESLIGA 2014/15

*Bayern Munchen
Borussia Dortmund
Schalke 04
Bayer Leverkusen
Wolsburg
Borussia Moenchengladbach
FSV Mainz 05
Augsburg
Hoffenheim
Hannover 96
Hertha BSC
Werder Bremen
Eintracht Frankfurt
SC Freiburg
VFB Stuttgart
Hamburger SV
1.FC Koln (neopromossa)
Paderborn 07 (neopromossa)


----------



## rossovero (19 Maggio 2014)

Tornano le capre!
E il timer di Amburgo può continuare la sua corsa


----------

